# while I was out fishing today...



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

I ran across this plant? Looks like a stem, I was hoping to get some help ID'ing this plant


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What part of the world/state are you in?


----------



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

Bremerton, Washington.
Collected a few pieces and set them up in a side tank


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Can't answer the what is it question but I see that in the streams of eastern Kentucky while out trout fishing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have an idea, but you may have to go back later for flowers/send me some. Not an easy one.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Are you thinking Callitriche americana?


----------



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

Looked it up.. looks very similiar


----------



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's a close up


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

If it occurred in Europe, I'd guess it's a species of Stellaria (starwort). But without flowers blabla...


----------

